

HackMIT 2015 Puzzle Guide - wq
https://medium.com/hackmit-stories/such-confuse-hackmit-puzzle-guide-2015-1-4-49dc960f0321

======
CephalopodMD
Finished mine half an hour after they ran out of spots...

There's always next year!

~~~
lorelorelore
Good job done.

